# Getting sticker off of fine china



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

As a Christmas gift, dh completed my fine bone china set (Noritake Covina) for me with the coffee pot for coffee service. Because it's a discontinued pattern (I bought the first pieces 20 years ago), he bought it online from a replacement service and it has these two huge stickers on it. I cannot peel these off. I figured soaking in water would work. No dice. Any other ideas that won't hurt bone china?

I've tried looking up online what would work, but nothing really addresses something so delicate.

What about Murphy's oil soap? I thought that might work, but don't want to damage this rather expensive piece of china. Thanks!


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

How long did you let it soak?

I'd soak a long time - even overnight, couple of days with water and a bit of original Dawn. Then slowly scrape with your fingernail. It will eventually come off.

I've had great results using water and a dobie pad in a circular motion on glassware but depending on the china I'm not sure I'd try it.

ETA: I would NOT use Murphy's or Goo Gone or anything like that as the oil is liable to leave a grease spot you'll never get out.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

I let it soak a couple of hours. The paper part of the sticker came off. It's the sticky that's not coming off.

I don't want to use any type of scouring pad. This is very, very delicate china. The coffee server was almost $200 on discount, so have to be extremely careful. I would feel horrible if I damaged the pot. If I can't get the sticker off, I will contact the place dh ordered it from and tell them that if they can't give me instructions, I will return it.

Thanks on the head's up about the Murphy's Oil Soap.


----------



## HappyMommy2 (Jan 27, 2007)

Ask them about goo gone too. It is perfect for stickers, but definitely oily.


----------



## noobmom (Jan 19, 2008)

Try vegetable oil.

PS I'm pretty sure you don't have to have worry about a grease stain with vegetable oil. After all, these are dishes for eating off of, correct?


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

I second the veg oil/olive oil option. Put a little bit on and rub it around, the sticker should come off fairly easy without soaking. Then just wipe off the oil, maybe rinse with hot water.


----------



## MissRubyandKen (Nov 2, 2005)

I've never owned china, so grain of salt and all. I've used tea tree oil to get stickers and sticker residue (crayon and permanent marker too) off lots of stuff with no damage done. I bet it would remove the sticky, but not sure about damage in the process??? Good luck.


----------



## ChristyMarie (May 31, 2006)

There's a difference between being meant to eat off of and being meant to have oil applied directly to it and possibly allowed to soak. You don't know how porous it is or how it is glazed. Just saying, if it were me I would not risk it.

I'd try longer than a couple of hours - it clearly got the first layer off but it will take longer for the sticky stuff. And then just your nail should be able to work it off but it will be a slooooooow process.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Thanks for the responses. I will let you know what I end up doing and what the results are. My google queries are not getting me anywhere, so I'm kind of at a loss.


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

you should soak in HOT water over night, bring the dish gradually up to temp in the sink.
you can add a bit of peroxide to the water, like 2-3 tablespoons and it could help.

good luck (i HATE stickers!!!) why do they do that crap?


----------



## luv-my-boys (Dec 8, 2008)

I would not use any type of remover like goo gone or whatnot. It might hurt the "finish" or the glaze. I would soak literallly as long as 2 say in water. start off with warm and work your way up to hot with a little dish soap like dawn (the grease cutting kind) swished in the water and let soak overnight. The next day gently rub the sticker area and try to removed the paper sticker portion. You may need to repeat a few times until all the glue residue is off.


----------



## HeatherAtHome (Apr 4, 2009)

Has anyone mentioned calling the company to see what they recommend?


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

I've never had an oil mark left from Goof-Off, probably because it works so well that it can be washed off very quickly.


----------



## mumkimum (Nov 14, 2006)

I think vinegar and rubbing alcohol are non-damaging to bone china. Either of those, in a small amount and undiluted, should help remove adhesive residue. I'd alternate that with hot water until you're able to get it off completely.


----------



## bender (Mar 23, 2007)

I'd try rubbing alcohol or ethyl alcohol. Just put it on with a cotton ball or rag, rub, and it'll come right off.


----------



## velochic (May 13, 2002)

Well, one of the issues that I was worried about was that near the stickers is some of the gold trim.

I was leery of using anything but soap and water and wanted to try soaking again. I made sure that the water was as hot as the tap would produce and after several hours I finally brewed a pot of plain water in my coffee maker and poured that over the stickers. They finally came off with my fingernail after that. My thinking was that if it's a coffee server, then you're going to have liquid in it that's at least as hot as what comes out of the coffee maker, so it has to stand up to those temperatures. I warmed it up first by soaking so that I didn't shock the china and make it crack. I would use hot tap water to temper the china before putting coffee in it, anyway, so that's kind of what led me down this path of thought.

It worked. Thanks for all the ideas!


----------



## Dingletwitz (Nov 4, 2009)

and to top it off I might send a nasty-gram to the company who applied the foul adhesive! They ought to know better!


----------



## Jackies Ladybug (Jun 19, 2008)

perfect! glad it came off for you, and good that you brought it up to temperature slowly, i have cracked good bone china before by just dunking it right into hot water.
i would also complain to the company though, they really should know not to put stickers on the china.


----------



## teslasulu (7 mo ago)

**** EASY Amazing No chemical. Put dish in a basin sticker side up. Pour BOILING water from a kettle over the sticker. Watch as sticker begins to change color. Continue pouring boiling water until sticker is fully submerged. Wait 5 minutes. Sticker will float off with the residue. This ONLY works if you DO NOT!!! attempt to scrape sticker off first. Sticker paper must be in tact to float off _with_ the residue.


----------



## sandranow (6 mo ago)

velochic said:


> As a Christmas gift, dh completed my fine bone china set (Noritake Covina) for me with the coffee pot for coffee service. Because it's a discontinued pattern (I bought the first pieces 20 years ago), he bought it online from a replacement service and it has these two huge stickers on it. I cannot peel these off. I figured soaking in water would work. No dice. Any other ideas that won't hurt bone china?
> 
> I've tried looking up online what would work, but nothing really addresses something so delicate.
> 
> What about Murphy's oil soap? I thought that might work, but don't want to damage this rather expensive piece of china. Thanks!


My go-to that works every single time, is coconut oil. Pure coconut oil.


----------

